# Auction in Orillia - Instruments, Rack Gear, Speakers, Amps, etc



## GuitarGizmo (Oct 5, 2021)

Found this auction in Orillia, Ontario. Looks pretty cool, I saw a lot of gear that people might want/need. I'm bidding on some things so I'm hoping to get some goodies. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Somebody buy that yellow bass (and light it on fire).


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

After losing on some of the music gear on this auction, I ended up with a dining room table and chairs for $11 lol. Definitely not what I was hoping for but the wife is happy


----------

